# Sichere Abfrage Endlage Achse



## M-Ott (7 Mai 2018)

Ich habe folgende Frage: Ich möchte die Endlage einer Achse sicher zweikanalig abfragen. Die Endlage ist die Position, in der keine Gefährdung besteht.
Ich möchte einen der gängigen, mechanischen Rollenendschalter verwenden, wie es sie von Schmersal, Eaton, Bernstein, Euchner etc. gibt.
Meine Frage ist folgende:
Ist es zulässig, dass der Endschalter in der sicheren Position betätigt wird?
Ich habe Bedenken, da der Endschalter ja betätigt hängen könnte und dadurch ständig der sichere Zustand signalisiert würde.
Stimmt meine Vermutung, dass ich den gefährlichen Zustand durch Betätigung des Endschalters abbilden muss?


----------



## Chräshe (7 Mai 2018)

Schon wegen der ständigen mechanichen Beanspruchung, würde ich das nicht machen! Es gibt doch sichere induktive Positions-Sensoren, genau für solche Anwendungen...


----------



## M-Ott (8 Mai 2018)

Nichts für ungut, aber das beantwortet nicht meine Frage.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Mai 2018)

Vielleicht baust du das ganze Divers mit zwei Sensoren (Schalter) auf, ein Sensor muss betätigt werden
und bei den anderen muss eine Nocke frei werden. So hättest du zusätzlich eine Redundanz.


----------



## M-Ott (8 Mai 2018)

Aber dann brauche ich ja auch einen Nocken, der den gesamten gefährlichen Bereichs der Achse abdeckt. Nicht, dass das ein großes Problem wäre, es wäre nur mechanisch defintiv einfacher, die wenigen Zentimeter Endlage abzufragen, als annähernd die gesamte Achse.


----------



## oliver.tonn (8 Mai 2018)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Ich habe Bedenken, da der Endschalter ja betätigt hängen könnte und dadurch ständig der sichere Zustand signalisiert würde.


Um das zu verhindern kannst Du ja einen zweikanaligen Taster nehmen, der ähnlich wie ein Not-Halt Schalter arbeitet, also einen Öffner und einen Schließer enthält und wertest die beiden Kontakte entsprechend aus (z.B. mit einer Safety-CPU).


----------



## stevenn (8 Mai 2018)

das kommt natürlich wieder ganz auf die Risikobeurteilung und die Gefahr an. Ich setze solche Endschalter nicht ein, aber die müssten ja einen B10d-Wert haben oder? nun kannst du somit dann deinen PL berechnen. natürlich kann er betätigt hängen bleiben, aber das würde ich dann vom B10d-Wert abhängig machen. Ansonsten könnte ein solcher Schalter ja *nie *verwendet werden. Also RBU und hier dann den PLr bestimmen, der dürfte dann wahrscheinlich nicht höher sein als PL c vermute ich mal(ansonsten müsstest du wahrscheinlich einen anderen Schalter verwenden).


----------



## Tommi (8 Mai 2018)

Hallo,

also, eine Vorschrift dazu ist mir nicht bekannt. Du kannst 2 Endschalter nehmen und die direkt nebeneinander
bauen, um auch mechanische Redundanz zu haben.
Außerdem solltest Du die Plausibilität des (der) Sensoren abfragen, also ob die auch beim "Verlassen" abschalten.
Die von Dir beschriebene Methode hat den Vorteil der Kabelbruchsicherheit.


----------



## Lebenslang (8 Mai 2018)

Rollenhebelschalter die in den Not-Aus Kreis gehen, z.B. bei Schutzhauben von älteren Maschinen, müssen beim öffnen der Haube zwingend betätigt werden.
Also in der sicheren Position ist der Öffner des Rollenhebelschalters bei unseren Maschinen betätigt.
Eine Norm kann ich dir nicht nennen, aber bei den von uns eingekauften Verpackungsmaschinen ist das so.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tommi (8 Mai 2018)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Rollenhebelschalter die in den Not-Aus Kreis gehen, z.B. bei Schutzhauben von älteren Maschinen, müssen beim öffnen der Haube zwingend betätigt werden.
> Also in der sicheren Position ist der Öffner des Rollenhebelschalters bei unseren Maschinen betätigt.
> Eine Norm kann ich dir nicht nennen, aber bei den von uns eingekauften Verpackungsmaschinen ist das so.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk



stimmt, da war mal was...


----------



## M-Ott (8 Mai 2018)

Lebenslang schrieb:


> Rollenhebelschalter die in den Not-Aus Kreis gehen, z.B. bei Schutzhauben von älteren Maschinen, müssen beim öffnen der Haube zwingend betätigt werden.


Das würde heißen, der zwangsbetätigte Zustand muss der gefahrbringende Zustand sein. Das würde meine Vermutung bestätigen.


----------



## Lebenslang (8 Mai 2018)

Bei uns ist es so: Beim öffnen der Schutzhaube wird der Rollenhebelschalter über eine Nocke zwangsbetätigt und öffnet den N/A Kreis.


Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chräshe (8 Mai 2018)

https://www.ifm.com/de/de/category/030/030_010
An sowas hatte ich gedacht


----------



## Safety (8 Mai 2018)

Kann mich Chräshe nur anschließen du kannst doch eine Nocke anbauen und wenn der Sensor 1-Signal (PLd) bringt ist die sichere Position erreicht. 
Anders wäre es z.b. bei einer sicheren Abschaltung dazu gibt es auch mechanische Endlagenschalter z.B. für den Kranbereich oder Regalbediengeräte. 
Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?

Bei mechanischen Schalter muss man immer bedenken das die Sicherheitsfunktion bei der Betätigung anfängt also die Mechanik des Schalter ist auch zu betrachten und da wird es dann schon wieder schwer.


----------



## Ralle (9 Mai 2018)

Wir haben dazu einmal die (gelben) induktiven Sicherheitsschalter von Pilz am PNOZ-Multi eingesetzt.
War die Servo-Achse auf dem Schalter, war es ok, eine bestimmte Tür zu öffnen, wenn nicht, gabs einen Not-Halt.
Die Servos mußten damals noch sicher vom Netz getrennt werden, das hätten die nicht alsse 20 Sekunden vertragen.
Heute heben die ja Safety on Board und man kann viel mehr damit machen (sicherer Stllstand etc.)


----------



## M-Ott (9 Mai 2018)

Wie gut ist bei den Inis die Schaltposition reproduzierbar?


----------



## Ralle (9 Mai 2018)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Wie gut ist bei den Inis die Schaltposition reproduzierbar?



Nicht allzu genau, aber für unseren Zweck war es ausreichend, zu wissen, dass die Achse an einer bestimmten Position steht und vor allem, sich nicht bewegt.
Man muß das natürlich testen und messen, wenn sie (warum auch immer) losfährt, braucht es ja Zeit X, bis der Schalter verlassen und Not-Halt ausgelöst wird.
Dann muß die eigentliche Eingriffstelle weit genug entfernt sein. Im Prinzip genau so, wie bei einem Lichtgitter, bei dem man ja auch nachweisen muß, dass es weit genug vom bewegten Teil entfernt ist, fall jemand hineinspringt.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Mai 2018)

Wir nehmen für sowas CSS 180 von Schmersal.
Noch nie ein Problem damit gehabt. Schaltbereich und Anhalteweg muss - wie Ralle auch schreibt - betrachtet werden.


----------



## M-Ott (14 Mai 2018)

So, wie die Maschine jetzt aussieht, könnte die Reproduzierbarkeit ein Problem werden. Ich werde mich nochmal mit dem Konstrukteur zusammensetzen.


----------

